# Another scribble from me :)



## Abby (Sep 30, 2014)

This started out as a self portrait but then these snakes popped into my head from somewhere and this happened lol. I think I should call her Procrastination since that's what I was doing when I drew her... after wanting to get paid for my art for ages I finally have 3 big commissions to do and I don't want to do them, it feels really oppressive having to work to someone else's specifications and deadlines. :confusion:

*scan looks blurry here but it's not in real life, photobucket sucks  *


----------



## LeeC (Sep 30, 2014)

> *scan looks blurry here but it's not in real life, photobucket sucks  *



What I see is awesome. Seeing the original I'd have to back off for fear of being bitten 




> after wanting to get paid for my art for ages I finally have 3 big commissions to do and I don't want to do them, it feels really oppressive having to work to someone else's specifications and deadlines.



That's something I can empathize with. I obsessively worked at improving my marquetry and sculpturing skills till I could bring out what was in my minds eye, and tried to get noticed by contributing pieces to worthy cause auctions. When commissions did start to come in, I felt restricted in my creativity. Not to mention the ever present 'middle-men' wanting the lion's share. I already told you the story of the deacon chairs request. Anyway, I got so fed up that I gave up on the whole thing. Maybe the lesson here is to be true to your heart. That is, pick and choose carefully, despite the pressures, and don't let other's 'use' you. In the end, it's your serenity that matters most ;-)


Best wishes,
LeeC


----------



## TKent (Sep 30, 2014)

If I ever have a successful book, I will commission you to do the cover!!  WOW that would be amazing!


----------



## Abby (Sep 30, 2014)

When that day comes I would be honored TKent  
Lee I shouldn't moan really, I'm sure once I get going I'll be fine, I just don't find the subjects particularly inspiring. Money is money though! I've never liked being told what to do and that's probably the problem here, once I _have _to do something I don't want to do it anymore!


----------



## Cran (Sep 30, 2014)

Abby said:


> When that day comes I would be honored TKent
> Lee I shouldn't moan really, I'm sure once I get going I'll be fine, I just don't find the subjects particularly inspiring. Money is money though! I've never liked being told what to do and that's probably the problem here, once I _have _to do something I don't want to do it anymore!


This. The artist's dilemma for all time. 

Feel for you, Abby, and can only wish you inspiration and strength.


----------



## Abby (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks Cran


----------



## Phoenix_White (Oct 15, 2014)

I am envious, particularly considering you've described this as nothing more than " Another Scribble "! I have some sketches that I may post at some point, I think there is potential in their abstraction - yet, where they lack is dimension... Alas, I'm terribly near-sighted. Though this inspires me to do a self-portrait of my own. A thought that I actually just this evening considered! Though, I imagine it will end up looking like a Caricatured Clown. Now, if only I can grasp dimension... Maybe I'll rip him in two!


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice. I'd like to see a work in progress, from sketch to finish. I'd be interested to witness your process


----------



## Abby (Oct 24, 2014)

Cool, I will sort out my wip's and post them later 

- - - Updated - - -

Pheonix go for it, this was fun!


----------



## Neelai (Apr 18, 2015)

That's very impressive work! As an artist, I know very well how the work can start out serious and "normal" and then something odd comes in and changes the original concept :-D Are you on DA or something? I would love to see more of your work.


----------



## Ethan (Apr 21, 2015)

As ever Abby, stunning work, peerless!  Send your portfolio to the R.A. ???


----------



## Abby (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for lovely comments, what's the R.A Ethan?


----------



## escorial (Apr 27, 2015)

Royal Academy..London...probably


----------



## JamieJabbourIllustration (Apr 27, 2015)

Quite impressive!
Awesome job, I can't help but notice that the snakes seem a little flat around her forehead? you have some beautifully drawn snakes and face, but the shadows so close to the snake's body (especially on the right) make it look 2D. I think extending the shadow a little farther from the snakes body may give it the impression of it floating and having a little bit of a space between the forehead and snakes body, while you can leave some parts close to her head and some pulling away, i think that may give it more depth.
other than that it's quite an incredible drawing, the woman's face looks very good.


----------



## Pluralized (Apr 27, 2015)

My God, Abby. You're so talented. 

And beautiful.


----------



## Greimour (Apr 28, 2015)

That picture (like all of those I have seen that you posted) is amazing.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 30, 2015)

To me this picture is beautifully drawn, and abstract. Abstract because of her expression being so simple and unaffected by the snake that's softly wrapped around her expressionless face. I've seen a picture of Lilith that is quite similar, however the meaning there is the expression and or 'orgasm' she has with the snake; she is in love with the snake, she let's it beguile her and so on. 

If I have to give criticism, I would work on projecting the meaning more explicitly, or one particular meaning ( the fact that she is expressionless and the snake is thin air to her ).


----------



## Greimour (May 1, 2015)

Shannon said:


> To me this picture is beautifully drawn, and abstract. Abstract because of her expression being so simple and unaffected by the snake that's softly wrapped around her expressionless face. I've seen a picture of Lilith that is quite similar, however the meaning there is the expression and or 'orgasm' she has with the snake; she is in love with the snake, she let's it beguile her and so on.
> 
> If I have to give criticism, I would work on projecting the meaning more explicitly, or one particular meaning ( the fact that she is expressionless and the snake is thin air to her ).



Didn't come across that way to me. It seem more like a portrayal of beauty and perfection. The snakes were nothing more than a fashionable scarf, yet equally snakes have other meanings that can help with interpreting the picture if you choose to. You said expressionless, but I would say dignified. One of the symbolic meanings for Snake is Solemnity. 

Other meanings for the symbolic snake include Rebirth, Fertility, Yin-Yang, Balance, Cycles, Healing, Transformation, [more] ... 

For me it was Beauty, Perfection, Dignity and maybe Balance. An air of grandeur or nobility with an underlying threat of danger if you messed with her. Interpreting it is a viewers prerogative though and I would much prefer to simply admire it for the time, effort and talent that went into creating something that pleases my eye.


----------



## Abby (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for the nice comments  I'm afraid I've never been one for giving art a specific meaning and this was never meant to be a finished piece, I was actually just meaning to practice drawing eyes. This is 50% self portrait, 50% imagination...I don't particularly like snakes or have any kind of affinity with them, but maybe they came to mind because of the expressionless look on my face. I was looking in a mirror at the time whilst trying to draw myself, which is actually quite difficult!


----------



## Greimour (May 11, 2015)

"Self portrait" — Just like I said then, you were drawing beauty 

Like I said on last line: "I would much prefer to simply admire it for the time, effort and talent that went into creating something that pleases my eye." 

I still stand by my comments but I do also wonder. All these art pieces throughout history that is analyzed by 'experts' ... did the artist really intend to express half the crap the experts claim? Sometimes I think they just painted something they liked the look of with a unique flair and style. 

Or maybe it was just passing the time doing something they love to do

Or perhaps just practicing ^_^


----------



## Sonata (May 12, 2015)

I have only just seen this, and the beauty and perfection almost stunned me.


----------



## Abby (May 12, 2015)

Thank you so much Sonata  I wonder that too Greimour. I think some of the old masters would laugh if they could hear what their paintings are supposed to mean. There are some contemporary artist who write long pretentious explanations about their art, they are usually the ones who paint abstract splats, lines or scribbles which really don't look like they mean anything other than the artist is taking the p**s by calling it art! Just my humble opinion of course, and what do I know...my paintings have no hidden meanings!


----------



## Raleigh (May 26, 2015)

That looks amazing. I know it's not her but when I see this it makes me think of Medusa. I love the detail of the snake, but my favorite is the detail in the hair. The eyes are amazing as well!


----------



## Abby (May 27, 2015)

Thanks Raleigh


----------



## Ariel (May 27, 2015)

If this is one of your scribbles I'd love to see something that isn't.


----------

